# Paul ‘Semtex’ Daley Returns at BAMMA 7, Opponent Still To Be Determined



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Former UFC and current Strikeforce welterweight Paul Daley gets back in action on Sept 10 as he gets to return home to England for his next fight at BAMMA 7.
> 
> Daley made the announcement via his Facebook page on Saturday after being reported by The Fight Lounge.
> 
> ...


http://mmaweekly.com/paul-semtex-daley-returns-at-bamma-7-opponent-still-to-be-determined

Good to see him getting back in there so quickly. Thought he did ok against Woodley his defensive wrestling has definitely come on a bit since he was embarrassed by Koscheck.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm guessing it'll be Villasenor, as his fight with Che Mills for this show got scratched when the UFC signed Mills. Would make sense anyway...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Accoding to AddictedMMA on Twitter, Daley will face Jordan Radev, you may remember him having a couple of fights in the UFC a few years ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jordan_Radev


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> British bomber Paul Daley will get a chance to once again test out his ever-improving takedown defense in a few weeks when he meets former Olympic wrestler Jordan Radev in the main event at BAMMA 7 in Birmingham, England.





> Strikeforce welterweight Paul Daley certainly likes to keep busy. Just a day after signing to fight Jordan Radev at BAMMA 7, the British slugger has signed on to face American Top Team fighter Luigi Fioravanti in the main event of Ringside 12 in Montreal.


So he has 2 fights scheduled now. What's up with Daley and these wrestlers, Radev is a former olympian and Daley knows his TDD isn't much.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So he has 2 fights scheduled now. What's up with Daley and these wrestlers, Radev is a former olympian and Daley knows his TDD isn't much.


I'd say it much more of an issue of working off his back and getting to his feet. Recently his TDD defense has looked good its just a matter of if he gets taken down he will pretty much lose the round.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

He should beat Villasenoir easily in the 2nd one, but Radev is a tough fight.... he's a good wrestler who's won 12 of 13 fights post-ufc, including wins over Shlemenko, Perak and Shirai. I do think he'll win as his takedown defence looked greatly improved gaainst Woodley, but i think it'll be a relatively close decision.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Remember the omoplata in the Woodley fight?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if this fight is going to be for the BAMMA welterweight title again. It would've been Daley's if he'd made weight the last time. If he actually makes it this time he will have a place to go after Strikeforce closes its doors.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jordan radev will win this hes a good fighter


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Remember the omoplata in the Woodley fight?


Yeah, that was sweet. Too bad he didn't know how to finish it. That would easily have been the biggest "WTF just happened?!" moment since Fedor/Werdum.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope Daley loses.. badly.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> I hope Daley loses.. badly.


he might get KO'd. Radev has beaten santiago and KO shlemenko who is a good mw with good kickboxing and a good chin


----------



## YourMMA (Nov 17, 2010)

The full card is out now and it looks pretty awesome:

http://www.yourmma.tv/news/details.asp/id/1685/bamma-7-full-fight-card.htm


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

YourMMA said:


> The full card is out now and it looks pretty awesome:
> 
> http://www.yourmma.tv/news/details.asp/id/1685/bamma-7-full-fight-card.htm


ah, I forgot Escuadero was fighting on this card.

Is it on UK TV at all?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It's on Syfy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's too bad that BAMMA isn't on American Syfi. I'd really like to see Efrain get back into the win category. I hope he can make it into a major promotion like Bellator, then again there is that talent sharing so we'll see.


----------



## YourMMA (Nov 17, 2010)

Pretty sure they do a live internet stream if any American guys want to watch it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, it's too bad that BAMMA isn't on American Syfi. I'd really like to see Efrain get back into the win category. I hope he can make it into a major promotion like Bellator, then again there is that talent sharing so we'll see.


If BAMMA continues to grow at the same rate for the next 4 or 5 events it will not be far behind Bellator IMO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

gazh said:


> If BAMMA continues to grow at the same rate for the next 4 or 5 events it will not be far behind Bellator IMO.


I doubt Bellator survives for another 4-5 years tbh.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I doubt Bellator survives for another 4-5 years tbh.


They will survive if Zuffa doesn't get involved. Bellator is a great promotion, they are doing things right.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, as Bjorn Rebney said he doesn't want to compete with the UFC. Then again Scott Coker said the same thing. Now look what happaned.


----------

